# Need Some Good Commentaries on the Epistle to the Hebrews.



## Archlute (Jan 30, 2010)

I will be preaching on Hebrews 4:14-5:11 (which joys my soul) in our Sacred Communications lab in a few weeks, and will need to order some commentaries ASAP. My Carson handbook is back home, and I since I have not preached on that particular epistle to this point in my ministry the only commentaries I have on it are Lane's 2 vol set, along with the little work by Hywel Jones. 

Recommendations for adding works of quality and real future usefulness to my library?


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 30, 2010)

Sure, Adam. I would recommend John Owen above all others. There's simply no one else who comes close. I'm fairly certain you can download Owen for free on Google or on EEBO. But P.E. Hughes, Ellingworth, Richard Phillips, and George Guthrie are also excellent and well worth having in your library.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 30, 2010)

In addition to what Lane mentioned, I think John Brown, John Gill and William Gouge are all worthwhile.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 30, 2010)

_The Teaching of the Epistle to the Hebrews_ by Geerhardus Vos


----------



## tommyb (Jan 30, 2010)

I was asking the same thing three months ago. All I can say is I ended up getting "The Epistle to the Hebrews" by F.F. Bruce and I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 30, 2010)

greenbaggins said:


> Sure, Adam. I would recommend John Owen above all others. There's simply no one else who comes close. I'm fairly certain you can download Owen for free on Google or on EEBO. But P.E. Hughes, Ellingworth, Richard Phillips, and George Guthrie are also excellent and well worth having in your library.


 
The great thing is that you can get the Libronix PBB's for Owen free here: Libronix PBB Files | Truth is Still Truth

That way you don't have to send away for a large commentary set.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jan 30, 2010)

John Owen
William Gouge


----------



## bouletheou (Jan 30, 2010)

Pink is a little over-fond of building castles in the air sometimes (and the publisher decided to put violations of the Second Commandment on the cover of the latest edition, which would make old A.W. apoplectic) but he does a good job of distilling the best of the older commentators and putting it in one place. I recommend it.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f78/commentary-hebrews-william-gouge-37366/

go to volume 1 read as a pdf file then scroll down 4/5ths of the page to get a taste of the commentary dealing with the section you are preaching on,,, this is a goldmine of teaching in that it suggests so many ideas that your biggest problem will be narrowing the scope of what you want to address, then you can dig on those points from Owen.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 30, 2010)

You all have my deepest thanks. Great suggestions, everyone.


----------



## Casey (Jan 30, 2010)

Dearly Bought said:


> _The Teaching of the Epistle to the Hebrews_ by Geerhardus Vos


Has anyone here read this one?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 30, 2010)

bouletheou said:


> Pink is a little over-fond of building castles in the air sometimes (and the publisher decided to put violations of the Second Commandment on the cover of the latest edition, which would make old A.W. apoplectic) but he does a good job of distilling the best of the older commentators and putting it in one place. I recommend it.


 Pink also is useful for distilling Owen. There are portions where he borrows extensively (even word for word) from Owen.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 30, 2010)

Adam - how long are they giving you to preach? When I went through we were given a "no more than 15 minute" window. I wouldn't bust the bank on a lone "no more than 15 minute" sermon.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 30, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> Adam - how long are they giving you to preach? When I went through we were given a "no more than 15 minute" window. I wouldn't bust the bank on a lone "no more than 15 minute" sermon.


 
Thanks, Ben. I was keeping that in mind. We are preaching twice - once in class, once in a field service. The field service is a complete order of worship with a shortened sermon (to fit attention spans in the field) about 20-25 min. for everything. For the classroom sermon we are actually getting a full 20-30 minutes of just preaching. They are doing a really great job of emphasizing the ministry of the Word. The man leading that section of the course is a PCA chaplain.

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------




Casey said:


> Dearly Bought said:
> 
> 
> > _The Teaching of the Epistle to the Hebrews_ by Geerhardus Vos
> ...


 
It was required reading at WSC, and as I remember it was one of his better works. I would be sore pressed to give you an outline of it at this point, however.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 30, 2010)

Have you looked at the CHBOLC library yet? You might find some commentaries there.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 30, 2010)

Archlute said:


> Thanks, Ben. I was keeping that in mind. We are preaching twice - once in class, once in a field service. The field service is a complete order of worship with a shortened sermon (to fit attention spans in the field) about 20-25 min. for everything. For the classroom sermon we are actually getting a full 20-30 minutes of just preaching. They are doing a really great job of emphasizing the ministry of the Word. The man leading that section of the course is a PCA chaplain.



That is great news! They're giving you 20-25 minutes of preaching in a field service? That's great! But let me caveat... I've never done (or been a part of) a field service in the real world that lasted longer than 30 minutes from start to finish... and that included prayer, Scripture reading, singing, sermon, and the Lord's Supper.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sorry, Ben, and must clarify what I wrote. The field service is to total 20-25 minutes, including the sermon. When I threw the period on the back of that abbreviation it made it look like I ended the sentence with the duration of the sermon. The sentence actually includes the phrase "for everything" after that. 

Maybe next week's Army writing course will take care of my punctuation skills (but I doubt it!).


----------

